# discovered a good way to clean teflon sheet



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

I discovered a very good way to clean the goo left behind sometimes especially from transfers for darks. A Mr Clean Magic Eraser sponge cleans it like brand new in a couple of swipes. I like easy...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> I discovered a very good way to clean the goo left behind sometimes especially from transfers for darks. A Mr Clean Magic Eraser sponge cleans it like brand new in a couple of swipes. I like easy...


It does not scratch the surface?


----------



## aditudegear (Mar 15, 2008)

No, it is a very soft fine sponge.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aditudegear said:


> No, it is a very soft fine sponge.


I will be getting some to try. The method I used did not work well and end up scratching the finish. I end up buying two new teflon sheets.

Thanks.


----------



## g_hopper (Mar 17, 2008)

I had to clean off JPSS off my teflon sheet (which is taped to the top platen of my press) and I was too impatient to wait for it all to cool down. So it was still hot and messy. I just happened to have a baby wipe in my hand, so I tried it. It worked great. Only took a few swipes and then I wiped it with a paper towel.


----------



## caseyscreations (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you! I am new to the whole tshirt making thing and was wondering how to get my teflon sheet clean. Will definitely try!


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Folks should you need new Teflon sheets Menards sells oven lining sheets made of Teflon. It was on sale for $4.99. The size is approx. 16 X 20. If that size meets your need it is cheap way to go. I used it and it works.


----------

